# A New Internet Woodworking Show- Any Ideas?



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

(Note- this is part of my recent blog on Lumber Jocks, but I wanted to put it in the Forum too because many don't read the blogs and I need as many Ideas as I can get…)

No point in boring you with the specifics that have filled my days since the snow began to fall here. But I thought I'd try and chat with you a little bit on one of the ideas I've been developing… a new internet woodworking show.

I realize that these days of cheap video cameras and internet blog sites mean you can hardly tap a couple of keystrokes without tripping over another video blog. But I think I may be able to channel some of my work into something different. My aim isn't to compete with the great shows of some of our fellow LJ's. Everybody has their own style. Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals (a great guy with whom I recently spoke about this idea) does small, unique, low budget projects and a bit of entertainment. Garage Woodworks caters to just what the name implies, people who have a table saw in their garage and he makes himself feel like your woodworking buddy down the street. The Internet Woodworker has a very small shop and it's fun to just listen to him chat with us. All of these and others are fantastic because they did their OWN thing. That's what I plan to do- MY own thing.

Of course I didn't wake up with this idea this morning. I've been thinking and planning for some time now. But I wanted to know what specifically YOU would like to see. I'll let you in on a couple of my ideas and you tell me what you like and what sounds like a real snooze-fest…

1. I don't plan on making a blog that demonstrates how to make furniture or other projects. I think I would rather concentrate on what I am working on right now- building my shop. For a lot of people, that's the sole reason for woodworking! I take a lot of pride in my shop, keeping it as functional as possible while maintaining a pleasant atmosphere. I think it as a "man cave" more than a work space.

2. I want it to be a little entertaining. Stevinmarin uses his personality to cut the boredom of and make his show less of a "how to" and more of a good time watching show. So I could develop a couple of characters, maybe enlist the help of some unique friends. I'm NOOOOO actor or comedian. But I do know some interesting people…

3. I want to divide each 5-10 minute program into separate segments. One may be a bit about a homemade chisel sharpening system, another about different kinds of chisels and which to use, maybe a review on a new chisel set, it doesn't have to all be about a series of steps for building some project.

4. I think it would be nice to include others, maybe an interview with a fellow LJ or a visit to HIS shop on film.

5. I want it to be low budget. I have a camera, computer equipment and editing software. But I don't want the show to feel like a high production affair. I want it more informal. It wouldn't make sense to have a show that shows how to improve a shop without spending a lot of money that looks like it costs a ton to produce. I want it to almost look intentionally low budget.

Those are just a couple of my ideas. But I want you to consider this a bit of "market research". What would YOU like to see. ANY idea is welcome, even if it seems nuts!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i guess this isnt going anywhere yet…just checked my mail to see this in there…ill have to think on this…see if any ideas pop in my head….....


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Grizz…


----------



## silverdog (Feb 9, 2011)

iam all for it . sence iam new to woodworking iam looking for every woodworking show or blog i can find.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Jim,

I would be up for #4 but given your location this could be a little difficult to go to most shops personally. I suppose if others have a cam it might help to get tours of shops and interviews.

I personally have been interested in using hand tools so I've been watching a lot of hand tool tutorials. This would be of interest to those who have small shops and new to woodworking. Maybe even including how to build jigs to get the most out of what you have. One of the things I liked about Norm's early days was he built things with tools that most woodworkers have.

Another idea might be to do shop tips and tricks, which would also allow others to contribute their tips and tricks. These are always of interest to most, even if they are just refresher tips and tricks. Another idea might be to do kids projects with kids in the shop doing projects. No better way to get kids excited than seeing other kids in the shop.

As for myself I plan to get a cam to do live shop feeds in the future as it interest me to see others busy in the shop. Although its difficult to find others in the shop when online. Whatever you do keep it light and simple as well as entertaining at the same time.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Gregn- Lots of good idead! Thanks for all the input!


----------

